

Solar Roadways – Turning roads into solar panels. - nav
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SNMFKKyFU60

======
nav
Their Indiegogo link: [https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/solar-
roadways](https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/solar-roadways)

